# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Spams forumā

## Didzis

Varbūt cienījamais foruma admins ir pamanījis, ka spameri ir atklājuši mūsu forumu, un varētu pieņemt kādus mērus.

----------


## ansius

vai arii izveeleeties paliigus no forumieshiem kam vareetu uzticeet foruma parraudziibu, ja pats netiek galaa

----------


## Delfins

uzlikt captcha vai arifmētisko izteiksmi pie postēšanas

----------


## karloslv

imho pietiktu arī pie reģistrēšanās

----------


## Vinchi

Drīzumā pievienošu vēl kādu aili pie reģistrēšanās, lai robotiem pieeja būtu liegta.

----------


## andrievs

> ...pievienošu vēl kādu aili..., lai robotiem pieeja būtu liegta.


 varētu ieveidot kādu teksta jautājumu latviski, tjipa - "cik rūķīšu vazājās pakaļ sniegbaltītei?", tad ne tikai roboti to nespēs pievarēt.
Mēs velti neizmantojam to priekšrocību, ko sniedz latviešu valodas mazā izplatība.

----------


## WildGun

Protams, kaitinošs ir tas spams. Bet interesanti pavērot, ka ignorēts tas netiek. It sevišķi eeee..... nu, par to  ::

----------


## Jon

Diemžēl, vietējo spameru arī netrūkst. Ir tādi ļautiņi ar mazvērtības kompleksiem...

----------


## Didzis

Vinchi, pacenties gan lūdzu  ::  , citādi, ka no rīta atver forumu, ta priekšā "трах сисек"  ::

----------


## Delfins

> varētu ieveidot kādu teksta jautājumu latviski, tjipa - "cik rūķīšu vazājās pakaļ sniegbaltītei?", tad ne tikai roboti to nespēs pievarēt.
> Mēs velti neizmantojam to priekšrocību, ko sniedz latviešu valodas mazā izplatība.


 praktiski jebkurš intelektuāls jautājums atbaidīs jebkuru robotu, ja vien tas netiks iemācīts uz šādiem "paraugiem"  ::

----------


## Vikings

Vinchi atslēdz moš reģistrēšanos uz laiku kamēr tiec galā? A to ar katru dienu paliek aizvien trakāk.

----------


## scAvenger

Šorīt piespamotas pilnīgi visas sadaļas, bet šī  gan atstāta mierā   ::

----------


## Jon

Nupat ir par traku. Laikam jāatturas šeit iegriezties, kamēr administrācija nav izdomājusi, kā tikt vaļā no spameriem.  ::

----------


## Texx

Interesanti, bet agrāk tā spama nebija. Kāpēc viņi tā pēkšņi sāka spamot? Lapai labs reitings? Jeb kaut kāds tīkla skeneris atradis neaizsargātu forumu?

----------


## jeecha

Driizaak kaads spamsoftelis vai nu izmanto kaadu phpbb caurumu lai pieregjistreetos, vai arii ir iemaaciijies nolasiit autorizaacijas kodu no shai forumaa lietotajaam bildiiteem... Katraa zinjaa nekas taads ar ko administraacija nevareetu ciiniities :P

----------


## Vinchi

Domāju ka spams vairs netraucēs un ar jautājumu cik stundas ir diennaktī vajadzētu pietikt.  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

vajag uztaisīt kā citos forumos ka nevar uzreiz pieregristeties un sākt postot vai taisīt topikus, bet piem kāds piereģistrējās tad admins pārbauda un vainu apstiprina vai noraida. nez kā ir ar tiem kodiem uzbildītēm kas jāieraksta logā lai tiktu tālāk..

----------


## Vinchi

Nav tā laba sistēma. Pieņemsim kāds 3 pa nakti izdomā uzdot jautājumu bet es jau 3 nevarēšu apstiprināt cilvēka profilu  :: 
Labāk lai viss darbojas automātiski bez cilvēka iejaukšanās.

----------


## juris90

vinchi un cik daudzi pa nakti trijos forumā sež un raksta atbildes uz jautājumiem? tik ļoti steidzams jau nevienam nekas nav ka ir jaiegust atbildi pa nakti, tad javeršas pie specialistiem vai glabejiem. vispar doma nav slikta vajag kaut kā to reģistrēšanos sarežģit, piemeram, apstiprinašana 24h stundu laika, tad visadiem spameriem nebus velešanas gaidit kamer viņu apstiprina, nu tas ir manas domas.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> Nav tā laba sistēma. Pieņemsim kāds 3 pa nakti izdomā uzdot jautājumu bet es jau 3 nevarēšu apstiprināt cilvēka profilu 
> Labāk lai viss darbojas automātiski bez cilvēka iejaukšanās.


 kapēc tev būtu jāceļas 3 naktī lai kādu apstirpnātu  :: 
pieņemu ka šitais forums tev ir saistīts ar darbu.. tātad darba laikā. tā ir vairākos forumos pieregistrejies un gadi apstiprinajumu. nav ko naktī registrēties visādiem te   ::

----------


## moon

man loti patiik sistema, kuru esmu manijis krievu elektronikas forumos - kamer neesi pareizi atbildejis uz jautajumiem, kas saititi ar elektroniku, nevar pieregistreties   ::  
bet tas vairaak nifiltree cilvekus, kuri nemaak vai negrib lietot googli, nevis spamerus.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

spam epastā :d
jautājums- vai kautkā var atslēgt lai nenāk epasti par jauniem postiem kautkādos topikos?   ::

----------


## Delfins

> jautājums- vai kautkā var atslēgt lai nenāk epasti par jauniem postiem kautkādos topikos?


 doh, katra topika lejā ir keksītis "notify me..."
gan jau ka tev pēc defaulta viss ir iekeksēts

----------


## defs

Moon pareiz rakstija-jaatbild uz jautajumiem,kas ar elektroniku sastīti. Piemeram, bildīte ar jautajumu-kas tas ir? Atbilde- lampa,tranzistors, mikroshema utt,lai pat iesacējs saprastu. Un riktigie spameri neko nezinas.

----------


## marizo

> spam epastā :d
> jautājums- vai kautkā var atslēgt lai nenāk epasti par jauniem postiem kautkādos topikos?


 Jā, tas nedaudz kaitināja, vakar atradu kaut kur sarakstu ar visām tēmām, ko vaktēju. Izvēlējos visas un iespēju atslēgt ziņu saņemšanu uz epastu.
Tad vēl Lietotāja kontroles panelī/Board preferences/Edit posting defaults jāuzliek Notify me upon replies by default:No.

----------


## defs

Nebūtu slikti sūtīt arī sms,lai saņemtu pieejas kodu,kas nepieciešams reģistrējoties. Kaut vai simboliska samaksa,bet spameriem tas noteikti nepatiktu   ::

----------


## Vikings

Hei, kas notiek? Kā tad spameri pēdējā laikā tik naski tiek cauri reģistrācijām?

----------


## bbarda

Vai nebūtu laiks tos mēslus izdzēst no foruma?

----------


## Larisa

God. administrators tiek lūgts steidzami "pieņemt mērus" - nu jau katru dienu šī mēslu straume netraucēti gāžas iekšā! Nedomāju, ka kāds godīgs interesents apvainotos, ja reģistrēšanās forumā aizņemtu vairāk laika. Lai piereģistrētos kādā elektronikas forumā, bija pat jāiztur neliels eksāmens elektronikas pamatos (ar atbilžu variantiem). Oriģinālvalodā, protams. Tur gan nekāds spams nav manīts. Reģistrācija caur e-pastu (ar paroli) tāpat atrisinātu šo problēmu. Vienkāršais jautājums, kas patlaban jāatbild reģistrācijā, ir viegli uzminams, pat nezinot valodu. Pietam tas netiek mainīts. Pat tas būtu līdzējis, ja stundu vietā būtu "Vilks un ... kazlēni", atbildē rakstot trūkstošo vārdu. Te gan problēmas tiem, kas "ņ" raksta kā "nj". Bet tas tā, piemēram...

----------


## Isegrim

Mūs atkal apsēduši. WTF! Tiešām, kopš mums ir pāris čaklu _adminu_, kas katru dienu te apgrozās, reģistrāciju iespējams sarežģīt. Līdz pat 'manuālai' apstiprināšanai caur e-pastu, kā augstāk minēts.

----------


## JDat

Apsēduši jau vismaz no decembra. Par cik tas nav mans forums, tad es nevaru neko kardinālu izdarīt. Varu tikai cīnīties ar sekām.

Kāpēc katrs useris iedomājas ka moderators ir dievs? Moders labākajā gadījumā var iedot banānu, izdzēst vai labot svešus tekstus un viss. PAr lietotāja profilu nevar pielabot. Par foruma kofigurēšanu nemaz nerunāsim.

Kad pēdējo reizi apskatīji reģistrācijas formu? Ir tur bišku no antispama jautājumiem. Maz, bet labāk ne kā nekas. A tādi tīņi no ķinas ar google translate palīdzību elementāri tiek galā. Gribam facebook izmantot lai ielogotos? Paldies, bet es kaut kā iztikšu bez tās sejugrāmatas. Apstiprināt katru useri? A kurš sēž vismaz 2x dienā lai apstiprinātu? Labi ka pietiek laika izdzēst spamu. Man nemaksā par sēdēšanu forumā.

Sodtoino jasno objasnil?

----------


## ansius

Mani pāris santīmi (kamēr vel ir, drīz gan jau būs centi).

Vienkārš jautājums neko neatrisina. vairākos krievu forumos ir jautājumi, kur, piem., jāatrisina elementārs elektronikas uzdevums, kaut vai pēc oma likuma. Otrs - tak ieliek normālu captcha, kaut vai http://www.captcha.net/ ko var tikai admins uzlikt... mēs parastie mirstīgie moderatori tik ar sētnieka metodēm varam cīnīties... Zinot foruma politisko situāciju, atliek vien adminu bombardēt, un godīgi - i nemaz negribu administrēt, tā jau ir ko darīt...

no manas pieredzes - pat cipari rakstīti vārdiem bildītēs pret botiem nelīdz (vai tiešām kāds domā, ka spameri cenšas te kaut ko ar google translate tulkot, camon...). vienīgais kas līdz šim ir palīdzējis ir latviešu valodas lietošana un locījumi (ar to parasti automātiskie tulki labi netiek galā) plus kādas ortogrāfijas kļūdas vārdos  ::  palīdz...

----------


## JDat

runāju ar Vinči par šo jautājumu. Jamais pielaboja jautājumu reģistrācijā. Globāli skatoties var redzēt ka viens regulāri reģistrējas no čaina adresēm. Pēc laiciņa yandex mēgina kaut ko iekešot. Tā lūk. A tekstiņi kaut ko gudru ielikt reģistrācijā ir tāda pilka diršana. Tā vietā uz vēstulīti varētu konrētu jautājumu un konrētu atbildīti uzrakstīt. Tās pašas bildes automāti regulāri mēdz atpazīt un salauzt starp citu.

----------

